# Want one!



## tellner (Apr 28, 2008)

Took cool for words. Includes even cooler video.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh I Want One Too!!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 28, 2008)

It looks way cool. Am sure that covert ops military are buying those already or at least got some on order.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 28, 2008)

So, you aren't so much jumping out of the plane as _becoming_ a little dude shaped plane. Awesome!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 29, 2008)

We _better_ see this in the next James Bond film too 


And.... I want one  (with the jet dohicky, and rockets and stuff ;p)


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 29, 2008)

That is so the little Jet Glider that the Cobra Soldiers used in the 80's GI Joe cartoon.

Not the hanggliders, but the Jetpack Gliders.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> That is so the little Jet Glider that the Cobra Soldiers used in the 80's GI Joe cartoon.
> 
> Not the hanggliders, but the Jetpack Gliders.


I KNEW I'd seen it before!


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> That is so the little Jet Glider that the Cobra Soldiers used in the 80's GI Joe cartoon.
> 
> Not the hanggliders, but the Jetpack Gliders.


 
That's probably where they got the idea!  ;-)


You know somewhere in some lab there is a techno geek trying to make a working lightsaber!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm Batman.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I'm Batman.


Really, Well, I'm Rick James...


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 29, 2008)

All we need is a vertical take off version and that'll beat the traffic!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2008)

I would love to try one of those


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> All we need is a vertical take off version and that'll beat the traffic!


If you live in or really close to a tall building...


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

That thing is so cool.  Now if it would just show up on ebay.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2008)

Neat!


----------

